# Ipod touch 4 in india



## darkrider114 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys!

I want to know the whether ipod touch 4 is available in india....

Considering the price of 229$ for an 8gb model i think its a pretty good deal... what do u say guys?


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2010)

It should be fully available within two weeks and is totally worth it. However, I would prefer to get the 32GB one as it is probably around 3-4k more than the 8GB one.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 7, 2010)

For 8GB-
the Indian price of the 8GB is Rs. 15,400/-*Apple Official
If ordered from USA it costs Rs. 13,871/- *Including Everything
Amazon via shopyourworld.com costs Rs. 14,100/- *+Secret Charges

For 32GB
the Indian price of the 8GB is Rs. 19,900/-*Apple Official
If ordered from USA it costs Rs. 17,895/- *Including Everything
Amazon via shopyourworld.com costs Rs. 18,000/- *+Secret Charges


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> For 8GB-
> the Indian price of the 8GB is Rs. 15,400/-*Apple Official
> If ordered from USA it costs Rs. 13,871/- *Including Everything
> Amazon via shopyourworld.com costs Rs. 14,100/- *+Secret Charges
> ...



From where did you get the official pricing and is it for ipod touch 4G?


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 7, 2010)

yes these prices are for 4G.

Official Pricing : Apple (India) - Press Releases - Apple Introduces New iPod touch


----------



## raj_in (Sep 7, 2010)

wont the warantty be void if in India if shipped from USA


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 7, 2010)

Apple offer's International Warranty, so even if u buy it from GM it doesn't matter for iPod's.


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi varad dilip tnx for the info........ I think 15k is also worth it.......


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

darkrider114 said:


> Hi varad dilip tnx for the info........ I think 15k is also worth it.......



do not get 8GB. You will fill it up too fast. Get atleast 32GB.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 8, 2010)

^well said, as the camera records HD 8GB is not enough.


----------



## raj_in (Sep 9, 2010)

How much would a jailborken iphone 4 cost
& wht are the risks involved


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 9, 2010)

Iphone 4 is one of the costliest mobile right now. Its around 45-50k in grey market. Get it from USA. That way it might be somewhat cheaper.

BTW you knw guys... Ipod touch 4's video recording is very impressive. 

Check it out below...Its from engadget...

*www.engadget.com/2010/09/07/ipod-touch-review-2010/


----------



## raj_in (Sep 9, 2010)

ya i have my uncle coming in nov from UsA
so i wondering which one to get
new to apple
so am sure about the jailbreaking process & its risks


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2010)

raj_in said:


> ya i have my uncle coming in nov from UsA
> so i wondering which one to get
> new to apple
> so am sure about the jailbreaking process & its risks


 
jailbreaking is very easy to do. jailbreak for 4.1 should be out soon. and there are no risks involved. unlocking though is a different thing.


----------



## raj_in (Sep 10, 2010)

for india which is the better option
bcz iphone 4 can do all ipod 4 will do plus can make calls
& its cheaper also if jailbrokeen


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 10, 2010)

if you have budget iphone4 is always good, it surely beats ipod touch4 in all the ways.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2010)

raj_in said:


> for india which is the better option
> bcz iphone 4 can do all ipod 4 will do plus can make calls
> & its cheaper also if jailbrokeen


 
I would say that ipod touch 4G + a good android phone is a much much better option than iphone 4. get something like HTC Desire or Samsung Galaxy S along with ipod touch 4G and you can do lot more things than what you can do with iphone4.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Sep 10, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> if you have budget iphone4 is always good, it surely beats ipod touch4 in all the ways.


 
Personally I feel the insane amount for iPhone 4 is not worth the dough. iPod touch offers the same experience sans calls, GPS and a few things, Apart from there's not much difference in apps compatibility/usage. And it saves you almost 15-20K, for which you can get a better Android Phone and get the best of both Worlds


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 10, 2010)

will the warranty be void if i jailbreak the ipod?...i am really looking forward to buying it.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 10, 2010)

^yes the warranty is avoided.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> will the warranty be void if i jailbreak the ipod?...i am really looking forward to buying it.


 

no. if you want to take it to service, go to itunes and restore the stock firmware.


----------



## raj_in (Sep 10, 2010)

the iphone4 is abt 199$ so the jailbroken version should be cheaper than 299$(ie the cost of ipod4) i guess

but wht abt the shatterable glass of iphne4

Note i dont have such a huge budget to buy an andriod phone & an ipod touch4


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 12, 2010)

is the iphone4 available in india yet?


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 12, 2010)

^yes, get it from ebay


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 12, 2010)

made a mistake with my previous post..i meant the new ipod touch 4(no way i can afford an iphone)...is it available in retail stores like croma or apple's own stores?


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 12, 2010)

no the iPod Touch 4G is still not available in stores. The stock in the iStore is expected within 2weeks.

Gonna ask in Alfa at Irla tomorrow.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2010)

I heard that ipod touch 4G is available in Alfa for some 15k (32gig model). do check it out once.


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 12, 2010)

When contacted reliance istore in Hyd...they said it will be released on 15th sep all over india in istores....
Will buy it asap wen its released....

Btw can anyone confirm the price in alfa quoted above...


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 13, 2010)

@desiibond, if its so then I'll rush from here to get it.

@darkrider, thanks for the info, is it true?; today I've asked a friend to confirm it in the Alfa.


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 14, 2010)

When i again called reliance istore yesterday they are saying shipment is delayed to october......

Is it available in grey market anywhere?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 14, 2010)

darkrider114 said:


> When i again called reliance istore yesterday they are saying shipment is delayed to october......
> 
> Is it available in grey market anywhere?



noooooooooo....i can't wait anymore...... :C_cry::CiobarFear:  :CiobarAbt2Cry:


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 14, 2010)

I too called the istore he said that it will take 3 weeks more, it will be available in the first week of October.

Also called Alfa store, and good news is that it's available in Alfa. But prices are 8GB = 19k and 32GB = 25k OMG! :O


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 14, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> I too called the istore he said that it will take 3 weeks more, it will be available in the first week of October.
> 
> Also called Alfa store, and good news is that it's available in Alfa. But prices are 8GB = 19k and 32GB = 25k OMG! :O




Alfa guys are gonna ripoff people until it is released in istores. There's  no sense in buying there. We could get an iphone if we add a couple of thousands... 

Im utterly dissapointed with apple. I dont knw why apple gives low preference to India even though there is much demand.. They could just ship them to india from china. china is nearer to india than many other countries they ship to...


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah.

I think its sense that we all should wait till the iPod's are available at iStore. As soon as iPod's hit the iStore then Alfa will surely decrease the prices.


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guys i called mahaveer electronics in national market, bangalore today. The guy said it may be available frm tmw in their shop. He's saying the price is 12000 for an 8gb model . I specifically asked for ipod 4 .i.e a camera one and he said yes it may be available from tmw. I hope he understood it correctly and will let you know tmw when i call that shop again.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 14, 2010)

^LOL how come?

Apple Officially has mailed all the iStore saying that the iPod will be shipped within 3 weeks.

Instead of calling again tomorrow, you personally go and check the ipod.


----------



## girishmirc (Sep 14, 2010)

the online store infibeam states they will be launched on September 20 and will deliver within 3 to 4 days. The 32gb model is for 19,900.

Apple iPod Touch ios4 32GB Price India, Apple iPod Touch ios4 Review, Apple iPod India - Infibeam.com


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 14, 2010)

cool...

can it be trusted but?


----------



## girishmirc (Sep 14, 2010)

i have bought books from infibeam, in the past. They were delivered on time. I also saw the 8gb fourth gen for 15,000 on ebay.in.
Waiting may be a good option, because the prices are still higher than the US prices. Discounts should kick in, once they are avialble everywhere, by October.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 17, 2010)

any idea when it will launch?


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 17, 2010)

1st week of October.


----------



## sachin234000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Guys cheers!!! i have confirmed about the release date of new ipod touch 4g and it is   04/10/2010.One of my relatives is currently working in apple india.
Istore will refuse to tell you info about ipod touch 4g because they have to clear old stock and that is ipod touch 2g ans 3g.
So Guys dont worry just chill.
Long live apple


----------



## vulpine (Sep 20, 2010)

Guys, Price for ipod touch 4 32Gigs on apple site is 19.9K
May be its a lame question But when will price come down to 15K which is reasonable price for ipod touch 4.

And ipod nano 5G is no longer available instead its replaced by a pathetic looking potato chip with touch screen.
*24flinching.com/word/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ipod-nano-6g4.jpg

*Is the ipod nano 5G still available for sale.....?*

*news.dexternights.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Apple-Ipod-Nano-5G.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 20, 2010)

sachin234000 said:


> Hey Guys cheers!!! i have confirmed about the release date of new ipod touch 4g and it is   04/10/2010.One of my relatives is currently working in apple india.
> Istore will refuse to tell you info about ipod touch 4g because they have to clear old stock and that is ipod touch 2g ans 3g.
> So Guys dont worry just chill.
> Long live apple



hey thats great news....


----------



## darkrider114 (Sep 20, 2010)

wow! gud news....

but i could not wait...i went for iphone 3gs instead of touch.....


I never thought iphone had so much potential....I used winmo,symbian and android....but these are no where compared to iphone....Im jus loving it...


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 21, 2010)

iCalled the iStore Pune, they told that it will be available in stock on 28-29 of this month


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 21, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> *iCalled* the iStore Pune, they told that it will be available in stock on 28-29 of this month



ha ha lol....anyway thanks for the news...


----------



## girishmirc (Sep 21, 2010)

Apple iPod Touch ios4 32GB Price India, Apple iPod Touch ios4 Review, Apple iPod India - Infibeam.com

In stock at Infibeam, but they increased the price from 19,990 to 21990 for the 32gb.

Apple iPod Touch ios4 64GB Price India, Apple iPod Touch ios4 Review, Apple iPod India - Infibeam.com

25310 for the 64gb.

Asked the maple store at Bandra, they said it should be available by the month end.


----------



## mortdracu (Sep 26, 2010)

my dad was in the states for the last 5 days and is back, he got both the iphone 4[32 gb] and the itouch 4g[64 gb].....and say wat its AWESOME!!!! well just got to know one thing the ipod's got an inferior camera but anyways its very good..u need to get 1...


----------



## sachin234000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Guys Whats the progress of the availability of new ipod touch 4g. I have asked retailers abt it,they told that its shipment is delayed due to commonwealth games 2010  . But Here is the good news its available in grey market at low price 8gb=12,300   32gb=16,000 in my city,its also available on eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products .
anyway plz update regularly abt the availability of new ipod touch.
Can't Wait any more for this product.
Thanks


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 5, 2010)

see here gentlemen:

Apple iPods - adexmart


----------



## girishmirc (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody know what are the current prices in Alfa, Irla.


----------



## sachin234000 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ramakrishnan said:


> see here gentlemen:
> 
> Apple iPods - adexmart



Thanks For The Information,but is adexmart a geniune site.Should i purchase from them as they are providing cash on delivery
Has anyone puchased ipod frm them????? Is My product will be sealed packed.
Best Regards


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 6, 2010)

I purchase on a test basis External HDD Pouch from them and I got delivery and I paid cash on delivery. The Pouch is good.


----------



## tigeredwards (Oct 14, 2010)

Good news of iPod Touch 2/3/4G owners like me. I received an email about Apple Peel 520, which enables us to convert our iPod touch into an iPhone. We can make calls and send messages. Wanna order one now so that my iPod Touch 4G will become an iPhone 4. Apple Peel 520 (turn 'iPod touch' into 'iPhon - Deal Sniper


----------

